# Any Sport Sambo in Bay Area (CA)?



## Erik (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know of Sport Sambo being taught near San Francisco or Silicon Valley?  I'd sure like to check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know of any, but we do have it in So Cal. Gokor teaches us Combat and Sport Sambo at Hayastan Dojo in Hollywood, CA., USA.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi, I haven't seen any Sambo schools in the Bay Area.

But, there are a few Sub Grappling schools and plenty of BJJ.  

May I ask where you train now?


----------

